# Long Hair



## Commiecomrade (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a metalfag and I want my hair nice and headbang-worthy.

Are there any males here with waist-length hair? How long did it take you to grow it?


----------



## Cam (Jan 31, 2011)

YUCK


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 31, 2011)

I have shoulder length...  That's long enough... :/


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 31, 2011)

Waist Length? That'd be a bitch to take care of.

My Asian-ness has relatively fast growing hair and the shoulder length took me a good year and a half.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 31, 2011)

Cam said:


> YUCK


Where is the "Not This" button?

I think I'm going to start growing out my hair too, although I don't think I want it waist length. This says 4-7 years to get it that long:
http://hair.lovetoknow.com/How_to_Grow_Your_Hair_Long


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd be happy to have long hair, but it wouldn't suit me...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 31, 2011)

our hair stop growing when war came to this country
maybe because of nuclear fallout


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'm a metalfag and I want my hair nice and headbang-worthy.
> 
> Are there any males here with waist-length hair? How long did it take you to grow it?


 Working on it, going to stop growing it out at lower chest/upper waist.
Probably a couple years.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm going to be shaving my head soon, but keeping the sideburns.

Might get a goatee, too, and one of those seventies mustaches, if I can.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 31, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> I'm going to be shaving my head soon, but keeping the sideburns.
> 
> Might get a goatee, too, and one of those seventies mustaches, if I can.


 
Make your sideburns into lightning bolts.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 31, 2011)

I like mine buzzed.


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 31, 2011)

I am a female who used to have hair that long.

When I cut it I was amazed by how quick showers could be.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 31, 2011)

my hair is a half an inch long :3


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 31, 2011)

About shoulder-length took me a yearish to do. I can't imagine how difficult waist-length hair is to take care of..


----------



## cad (Jan 31, 2011)

I love my long hair. I just want it to keep growing. Not my front, though, I keep it short there. The back of my hair is I let it grow without mercy, only cutting it when it needs some trimming.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 31, 2011)

I get a full foot of hair cut off every two years (I never let it get above my shoulders). Do yourself a favor and start clipping coupons for shampoo and conditioner. That shit can get really expensive.

Also, Pantene Pro-V is the best.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I get a full foot of hair cut off every two years. Do yourself a favor and start clipping coupons for shampoo and conditioner. That shit can get really expensive.
> 
> Also, Pantene Pro-V is the best.


 I use Loreal, because I'm worth it.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 31, 2011)

WASH THAT SHIT PLEASE

DONT ME A TYPICAL METALHEAD/FURRY


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I use Loreal, because I'm worth it.


 /sexy hairflip


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm planning on growing my hair out to my shoulders :3 I have really thick hair and with this expensive shampoo I got, it will probably look really sexy. It's just _sliiiiightly_ wavy and I want to see it curl for the first time ever. Never had it that long. What it does is the ends start to flip out at my brows and my sideburns, it's annoying. I wanna stop looking like Harry Potter and start looking like John Lennon (I've been compared to both lol)


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 31, 2011)

Nocturne said:


> I am a female who used to have hair that long.
> 
> When I cut it I was amazed by how quick showers could be.



One of the few benefits of short hair is theres less hair to meticulously shampoo and condition.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 31, 2011)

it's down between my shoulderblades and it's been that way for quite some time.

it's not everything it's cracked up to be since it requires a lot more upkeep to look acceptable

on the upside, though... it's fun to have it braided


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> /sexy hairflip


 *in slowmotion*


----------



## lacey_stargazer (Jan 31, 2011)

Keep it short! Nothing worse then having to fish the long-uns out of the plug hole after a shower!


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 31, 2011)

lacey_stargazer said:


> Nothing worse then having to fish the long-uns out of the plug hole after a shower!


 Bull shit.
It's worse by far to experience static electricity while wearing a sweater for those with long hair.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Bull shit.
> It's worse by far to experience static electricity while wearing a sweater for those with long hair.


 
That's what conditioner is for


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 31, 2011)

Geeze, you guys make taking care of long hair sound like a hard process.
I've had ass-length hair my whole life, and there's really nothing to  it. Just wash it, condition it, straighten it if you want to do that,  and brush it.
And shampoo and conditioner only get expensive when you want to get  salon-grade shit, or waste huge globs of it in your hair. It doesn't  take that much of either to saturate the whole thing.

My fiance has his hair to mid-back.
It took him a while to grow it. About a year or two, since he started from chin-length bangs.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 31, 2011)

I long for those locks. T^T My hair grows slower than snail shit.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 31, 2011)

I would allow my hair to grow beyond my shoulders, but it tends to look like a mix between an afro and a mullet when I allow it to get remotely long, and either two on me looks bad. So I tend to keep it shortish.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> And shampoo and conditioner only get expensive when you want to get  salon-grade shit


 
That's what I started using lol, it really is a HUGE improvement to head and shoulders
And you only have to use a tiny amount because it's more concentrated, so in the long run it pays off (even though this small bottle was $15 )


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 31, 2011)

No waist-length, but my hair goes down to my shoulders. It grows so fast to, but every haircut I've gotten to much gets cut off.

And it's super curly. Straightening it does nothing, but it's still nice.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Jan 31, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'm a metalfag and I want my hair nice and headbang-worthy.
> 
> Are there any males here with waist-length hair? How long did it take you to grow it?



up till last September i did...but then i had 26 inchs cut off and took it up to my shoulders ^_^ i donated to a hair for kids with cancer thingy. but anywho it took me about 2 years to grow it to that length but then again i dont do getting my hair trimmed unless its by someone i trust cuz whenever i have had it done my hair got butchered


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

Remy Tora-oni said:


> up till last September i did...but then i had 26 inchs cut off and took it up to my shoulders ^_^ i donated to a hair for kids with cancer thingy. but anywho it took me about 2 years to grow it to that length but then again i dont do getting my hair trimmed unless its by someone i trust cuz whenever i have had it done my hair got butchered


 
Yeah someday I might donate some hair. 
But only if they don't shave my head


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Jan 31, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Yeah someday I might donate some hair.
> But only if they don't shave my head


 I would have gone that route but i look horrid with out long hair so the shoulders where all i was willing to give up. and it was still 26Ins of hair off myhead...I felt nakid after that


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I have only seen one guy with waist length hair, I think it looks weird on guys..


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 1, 2011)

Depending on how often it breaks it can take years to get that long.

Just wash/condition it please, :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

My hair isn't waist length, but it's shoulder length.

I like it this way. I think I look lame with short hair.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh murr. :V I love long hair on guys.

Guys with short hair scare me...


----------



## Ames (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh murr. :V I love long hair on guys.
> 
> Guys with short hair scare me...


 
Super long hair is fucking gross on both genders.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Super long hair is fucking gross on both genders.


 What is "super long", in your opinion?


----------



## //// (Feb 1, 2011)

I have frizzy hair that doesn't get any farther than my neck, indie as fuck.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 1, 2011)

I enjoy my shoulder-length hair more. I get lots of compliments on it ^^


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

I have had girls tell me they hated me because my Hair looks better then theirs X3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 1, 2011)

I adore long hair on males and females. I just find it cute and sexy.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 1, 2011)

My hair goes about half-way down my back, and took about 4 years to get there. It curls when it gets long so it generally hangs a bit higher though. I once saw a guy with about knee-length hair, all tied in a pony tail with a number of hair ties. It looked really good.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 1, 2011)

Like too many people, I have hair extending a bit above the shoulders. I look weird with short or long hair, it doesn't actually matter. I do like having it midway, and it's not as hard to take care of. I think shaved heads are cool, literally. Hair is a windshield, bald people must feel bad breeze over their heads. Nobody notices my hair though, usually it's just my face that bugs people. I have already seen people with backlength hair, but I don't think I've ever seen hair that reached the knee. Maybe I'd find a person like that in a convention, but it is fairly uncommon, and I highly doubt I'll see any guy like that in the next three years.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the mostly insightful comments. I will be growing long hair. Haters gonna hate.




HyBroMcYenapants said:


> WASH THAT SHIT PLEASE
> 
> DONT ME A TYPICAL METALHEAD/FURRY


 
Don't worry, I wash regularly, unlike the typical furry.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 1, 2011)

i have a power mullet. it's about halfway down my back.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

short hair is on dooshes and long hair is on nice senstive guys who care about feelings short hair guys are just drunk and assholes!!!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 1, 2011)

Teto said:


> short hair is on dooshes and long hair is on nice senstive guys who care about feelings short hair guys are just drunk and assholes!!!


 
uh, no.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> uh, no.


 ummm its pretty much how Iv seen it in my life! :// always the bad guys are withj short hair!!


----------



## cad (Feb 1, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> WASH THAT SHIT PLEASE
> 
> DONT ME A TYPICAL METALHEAD/FURRY


Ew, there are people who don't?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Ew, there are people who don't?


 
Of course; it's supposed to be SO FUCKING EDGY to not wash. :V


----------



## Oovie (Feb 1, 2011)

I've let mine get to between my shoulders, but I'm going for a cut this weekend to just above the collar for a more medium hairstyle. I like those types with an eye length fringe, covers the ears, longest at the back, and sometimes with a lot of layers. I want to get more active but truthfully hair at this length gets in the way too much, so causes a lot of annoying upkeep. At the length I want I remember it still looking long, but it was nowhere near as much hassle.

Took probably a year and a half, if you've got straight hair though I bet it'd be awesome.


----------



## Nuriko (Feb 1, 2011)

Waist length hair?


You couldn't pay me enough to convince me to grow my hair out that long. D:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Of course; it's supposed to be SO FUCKING EDGY to not wash. :V


 I don't know how people can do that because if I don't wash my hair daily it feels all nasty.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 1, 2011)

People with long hair, do you actually have to shampoo the entire length of it, or just at the scalp?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> People with long hair, do you actually have to shampoo the entire length of it, or just at the scalp?


 I do the entire thing, but it's not that hard for me because mine isn't ridiculously long.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> People with long hair, do you actually have to shampoo the entire length of it, or just at the scalp?


 
The entire thing


----------



## Oovie (Feb 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> People with long hair, do you actually have to shampoo the entire length of it, or just at the scalp?


If they're brushing properly they probably will shampoo their roots regardless when they see what shows up. When you brush the scalp you loosen up all the crud you put into your hair and dead skin particles. I'm not sure if there are reasons not to shampoo the scalp, I can't imagine leaving all that in there.

I don't condition the roots though of course.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know how people can do that  because if I don't wash my hair daily it feels all nasty.


Yeah it differs person to person, I do twice to three times a week because my hair isn't oily. If I washed it every day it'd be dead and wispy.


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 1, 2011)

I keep mine short.
Can't be arsed combing it all the time.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Feb 1, 2011)

My hair will never get longer than an inch or so mainly because of football. Football helmets dont get along to great with long hair. 
I cant have all that hair in front of my face when Im trying to catch a pass. Also, the increased sweat from long hair burning my 
eyes and clouding my contacts is no fun.


----------



## Phirae (Feb 1, 2011)

Waist-length hair!?
Jeez, Mine's barely shoulde-length and I can hardly be arsed with it. It won't change though, I suit it too well to stop now. xP


----------



## Oovie (Feb 1, 2011)

Kamau Husky said:


> My hair will never get longer than an inch or so mainly because of football. Football helmets dont get along to great with long hair.
> I cant have all that hair in front of my face when Im trying to catch a pass. Also, the increased sweat from long hair burning my
> eyes and clouding my contacts is no fun.


 Ever thought about brushing it back? What I like about medium hair is you can have it down for a shaggy look, or brush it back for something more formal. Christopher Walken wears it very well.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 1, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'm a metalfag


 
Christ! Those still exist? Maybe there's hope for this fucked-up society after all.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Christ! Those still exist? Maybe there's hope for this fucked-up society after all.


 
Yes yes they do...there is hope my friend there is hope


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Yeah someday I might donate some hair.
> But only if they don't shave my head


 Nah, they don't shave you. They only braid a 10 inch strip and cut that off, then trim up the rest. Some salons will even do it for free. 
I've donated mine five times already.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine used to be that long, took me about 7 years.


----------



## STB (Feb 2, 2011)

My mullet is about shoulder length.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 2, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'm a metalfag and I want my hair nice and headbang-worthy.
> 
> Are there any males here with waist-length hair? How long did it take you to grow it?


 I've had waist-length hair for about 11 years, and my hair's been long (just not THIS long) the 13 years preceding that.

As for how long it took to grow this long: about 9 years total, but it's hard to tell exactly because I grew it out in stages, starting when I was 13 years old.  Going from short hair to shoulder length hair took about 2 years, but my father wouldn't let me grow it longer than that while I was still in high school.  Once in college, I let it grow to the small of my back which took about 3 years.  I kept it about that length until I graduated, and let it go after that.  My hair doesn't grow very fast, though, so it was another 4 years before it reached my waist. This is a comfortable length for me, so I'm not growing it any longer.

As for care, the big thing is brushing it several times a day & keeping it clean.  Nothing's worse than long nasty, greasy, stinky hair...!  Yuk.  I don't mind taking care of it tho.  I love taking long showers and I find brushing my hair relaxing.  As for shampoo... yeah, you have to shampoo & conditioner the whole thing.  Long hair isn't for you if you hate bathing!


----------



## Isen (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen long hair on a guy that I didn't think would look better short.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd like long hair, but mom says mine is too thick to let grow out and it would leave my scalp unable to breathe. x.x


----------



## Telnac (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I'd like long hair, but mom says mine is too thick to let grow out and it would leave my scalp unable to breathe. x.x


I wasn't aware that a person's scalp had lungs.  Seriously, that makes as much sense as people who claim their product "heals broken hair."  WTF?  There's plenty of stuff out there that helps prevent split ends, but hair is DEAD.  Unless you're into some really dark magic there's no way to heal anything that's DEAD.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 2, 2011)

Make sure you get the split ends trimmed about every 6 weeks.  Not only will it look longer, but it will keep your hair healthy since the brush will be less likely to catch on them and snap the strands.  My mother was a hair dresser, and this was some of the best advice she gave me


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Telnac said:


> I wasn't aware that a person's scalp had lungs.  Seriously, that makes as much sense as people who claim their product "heals broken hair."  WTF?  There's plenty of stuff out there that helps prevent split ends, but hair is DEAD.  Unless you're into some really dark magic there's no way to heal anything that's DEAD.



No, not the hair, the scalp. Like someone could die if they were covered in paint all over because the skin wouldn't be getting oxygen. (I thought I saw something like that at least.) I'm not saying long hair would make me die, but when I was younger I had a really bad scabby dandruff problem that mom says is because of my hair.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> No, not the hair, the scalp. Like someone could die if they were covered in paint all over because the skin wouldn't be getting oxygen. (I thought I saw something like that at least.) I'm not saying long hair would make me die, but when I was younger I had a really bad scabby dandruff problem that mom says is because of my hair.


 Ah, dandruff I can believe.  But the amount of oxygen exchange through the skin is TINY and having long, thick hair isn't enough to prevent that from happening.  If you're concerned with dandruff, get a good dandruff shampoo.  Just be sure to use conditioner afterward b/c dandruff shampoo tends to strip away all the natural oils and such that keeps long hair manageable & free of split ends.


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Telnac, you have the longest, softest hair I've ever seen on a guy. Seriously, if more guys (and gals) could & would take care of their hair the way you do, the world would be a better place and long hair would be a lot more common. -purr-

That said, where do you get your shampoo / conditioner / leave-in conditioner, and what brands do you use? I'm getting very frustrated with cheap junk that weighs my hair down, or strips it dry, making it more likely to break or less shiny. Experimenting with expensive brands is making no real difference and only putting a hole in my wallet.

There's no real point in me continuing to grow my hair out unless I can make sure it's strong, healthy, and attractive.

Sponge Cat, thank you for the link you shared. I was planning to dye my hair because I wasn't considering the impact that would have on me growing it out longer. I never use blow dryers, and I follow most of those tips, but it's good to be reminded before I do years worth of damage.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Ah, dandruff I can believe.  But the amount of oxygen exchange through the skin is TINY and having long, thick hair isn't enough to prevent that from happening.  If you're concerned with dandruff, get a good dandruff shampoo.  Just be sure to use conditioner afterward b/c dandruff shampoo tends to strip away all the natural oils and such that keeps long hair manageable & free of split ends.



Is it also damaging to hair to shampoo and conditioner EVERY day?


----------



## Jude (Feb 2, 2011)

I didn't get a single haircut from age 10-14. From there, I went to medium length hair, and just a few days ago, I said "FUCK IT" and got it cut short. I love it this way.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Is it also damaging to hair to shampoo and conditioner EVERY day?


It depends. If you have greasy hair, you should shampoo/condition every day. If your hair is dry, do it every other day. I also find that using a different shampoo for every wash keeps it healthier. That's me, though.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It depends. If you have greasy hair, you should shampoo/condition every day. If your hair is dry, do it every other day. I also find that using a different shampoo for every wash keeps it healthier. That's me, though.



You mean like, strawberry flavored Suave versus kiwi flavored Suave?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> You mean like, strawberry flavored Suave versus kiwi flavored Suave?


 
Ew, I hate Suave.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 2, 2011)

I wish there was a shampoo that was just this for the ingredients: water, whatever cleans the crap out of your hair, nothing else.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 2, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I wish there was a shampoo that was just this for the ingredients: water, whatever cleans the crap out of your hair, nothing else.


I'm pretty sure that's called Residue-Free Shampoo. It's good for when you have dreadlocks or really, really greasy hair.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 2, 2011)

Amirrah said:


> Telnac, you have the longest, softest hair I've ever seen on a guy.


 
Wait, how do you know this?



Grycho said:


> Christ! Those still exist? Maybe there's hope for this fucked-up society after all.


 
Even better; I'm not into shitcore or nu metal. We'll have our time; don't worry.


----------



## Shay Feral (Feb 3, 2011)

My hair is a lil bit longer than shoulder length and a bit curly.


----------



## Subrosa (Feb 3, 2011)

couple years, get a trim every month or it'll end up shit.

leave in conditioners help


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2011)

Amirrah said:


> Telnac, you have the longest, softest hair I've ever seen on a guy. Seriously, if more guys (and gals) could & would take care of their hair the way you do, the world would be a better place and long hair would be a lot more common. -purr-


Thanks!  :-D





Commiecomrade said:


> Wait, how do you know this?


She knows me irl.  While it's safe to say she's had furry tendencies for years, I was the one who actually introduced her to the local furry culture and by extension the fandom overall.



Amirrah said:


> That said, where do you get your shampoo / conditioner / leave-in conditioner, and what brands do you use? I'm getting very frustrated with cheap junk that weighs my hair down, or strips it dry, making it more likely to break or less shiny. Experimenting with expensive brands is making no real difference and only putting a hole in my wallet.


I've always liked Alberto V05 b/c it's cheap, reliable shampoo that doesn't over-strip my hair.  But finding it after I moved to AZ has been a challenge for some reason so I've been using TRESemme b/c women I've known with thin hair have given it good marks.  And I have to concur: it does a decent job.

As for conditioner, I'm very picky b/c most conditioners are 100% crap.  Because my hair gets so dry so easily, I use Neutrogena Triple Moisture conditioner.  It's not cheap & it's a bit hard to find but I think it's totally worth it.  In AZ, I've only found it at Walgreens, for some reason.



Gaz said:


> It depends. If you have greasy hair, you should shampoo/condition every day. If your hair is dry, do it every other day. I also find that using a different shampoo for every wash keeps it healthier. That's me, though.


Very true.  I have thin, dry hair so I rinse frequently but only need to shampoo it once every three days or so.  Doing it more often just makes my hair frizzy.  Shampooing less often results in greasy, nasty hair that's just... yuk!


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2011)

mine is uhh

bellybutton length I guess

and very thick |3

it could probably comfortably inhabit several small mammals


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 6, 2011)

Donating ponytails. Feels good man.

If you've got really thick hair, ponytails are best made with metal-less scrunchies. Get the name brands, you actually get what you pay for with hair ties.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 6, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Donating ponytails. Feels good man.
> 
> If you've got really thick hair, ponytails are best made with metal-less scrunchies. Get the name brands, you actually get what you pay for with hair ties.


 
I hate those metal ones... the elastic ALWAYS breaks at that little metal thingy... >_>


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Very true.  I have thin, dry hair so I rinse  frequently but only need to shampoo it once every three days or so.   Doing it more often just makes my hair frizzy.  Shampooing less often  results in greasy, nasty hair that's just... yuk!


I have thick, dry hair so I have to shampoo every other day, condition less often than that, and I have to use hair serum to keep my hair looking healthy and not so brittle.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 6, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I hate those metal ones... the elastic ALWAYS breaks at that little metal thingy... >_>


 And the hair always gets stuck in the meal jigger and breaks off augh. Not worth it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine's about to my nipples.

Hair twirls ftw \m/



Also, Tresemme


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Also, Tresemme


 
Ooh la la~

I have to use the curly shampoo/conditioner because of my ridiculously curly hair. :C I love them, yet I hate them because the shampoo makes them curl even more to the point where they're Shirley Temple curls.


----------



## coward67 (Feb 6, 2011)

I used to have shoulder length hair but when I was getting it done better... The hairdresser fucked up and cut my hair too short >:O It still looks good though. I wish I had waist length hair.


----------



## cad (Feb 6, 2011)

My hair is... average at length I guess. It's not really long, but it isn't short either. It reaches to about the end of my neck. I'm not really sure if I can make it grow any further than that. 
I dislike my hair being filthy and washes it every 3 days, that's about how long the shampoo lasts. Oh, and if I don't comb my hair regulary, I get lots of curls. Even if I do, though, it is still curly.
I've thought about dying it, but don't know if I'm going to go through with it, and besides, I've no idea what color it would be, probably black.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 6, 2011)

I want long hair, but can't 'till I move out.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 6, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> And the hair always gets stuck in the meal jigger and breaks off augh. Not worth it.


THAT SUCKS SOOO MUCH.


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Where is the "Not This" button?


 I keep wondering that.  I <3 guys with long hair, they get an automatic +2 (of 10) attractiveness in my evaluation.

I'm female, but I do have ass-length hair, so I can say 1. it's not noticeably more work to take care of than shoulder length, unless you intend to braid it, which takes longer per length.  2. Mine took me about 3 years to get waist length, male hair grows slower so it might take up to 6 years. 3. Take a multivitamin if you don't already, vitamins are essential for strong healthy hair 4. wash it every other day, not every day, it's too much wear and tear and getting it dry is the worst part of having long hair. I always shower in the morning because if I showered at night I'd have to either blowdry for a long time or go to bed with wet hair, ew.  BTW sleeping with your hair in a bun keeps it cleaner than sleeping with it loose where it can rub against your skin and pick up oils.  5. Use soft fabric-covered scrunchies and a bristle brush to inflict the least damage on your hair.


----------



## MaestroKux (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm trying to grow dreads, I really want shoulder length hair...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

MaestroKux said:


> I'm trying to grow dreads, I really want shoulder length hair...


 You can't "grow" dreads unless you dread your hair and get your hair used to being twisted and such in the form of dreads.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You can't "grow" dreads unless you dread your hair and get your hair used to being twisted and such in the form of dreads.



And you have to go for a long period without washing said hair as well.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> And you have to go for a long period without washing said hair as well.


While that is true, dreadlocks (when actually created with hair teasing and wax) are quite clean. I think it's just a misconception that everyone with dreads is filthy.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> While that is true, dreadlocks (when actually created with hair teasing and wax) are quite clean. I think it's just a misconception that everyone with dreads is filthy.


 But wax is terrible for making dreads. It actually makes them dirtier in the long run :C


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> But wax is terrible for making dreads. It actually makes them dirtier in the long run :C


Which is why when I dread my hair, I don't plan on using wax.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Which is why when I dread my hair, I don't plan on using wax.


 Good show, there aren't nearly enough girls with dreads out there :3c
I think they're rather nice.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Good show, there aren't nearly enough girls with dreads out there :3c
> I think they're rather nice.


I think they're hawt. :3c


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I think they're hawt. :3c


 People around here seem to either do it all wrong or think they're absurd :C
I've only ever seen one man with wikkid dreads irl. His beard and hair dreads both reached his KNEES, and they were very tidy and well-kept. :3c


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> People around here seem to either do it all wrong or think they're absurd :C
> I've only ever seen one man with wikkid dreads irl. His beard and hair dreads both reached his KNEES, and they were very tidy and well-kept. :3c


See? It's a misconception that "all dreadheads" are dirty people. I've seen plenty of girls at my school with dreads and they're all neat and clean. Same goes for the guys that are dreaded.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I think they're hawt. :3c


 
Really? I simply _dread_ them. :/

Naw, they're alright.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> See? It's a misconception that "all dreadheads" are dirty people. I've seen plenty of girls at my school with dreads and they're all neat and clean. Same goes for the guys that are dreaded.


 The only person at my school who had dreads had about three total down to his ear lobes and they were greasy as fuck. :C


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Really? I simply _dread_ them. :/
> 
> Naw, they're alright.


Ha, puns are so fun.



barefootfoof said:


> The only person at my school who had dreads had about three total down to his ear lobes and they were greasy as fuck. :C


Ew. Just...ew.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Ha, puns are so fun.


 
I'm so punny. :3c


----------

